# Marantz AV7703 Popping Noise



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Yesterday I received a new (not refurb or open box) Marantz AV7703. I replaced my Anthem MRX710 with it, reconnected everything that was connected to the MRX710, and fired it up. About 10 seconds after I hit power, the relays in the Marantz closed with a loud pop from the speakers (powered by an Emotiva A-700 that has been in service ~9 months with the MRX710). Tried the usual diagnostics, checked to be sure all the connections were tight, etc. Did a few power cycles, same results. Then unplugged and disconnected everything from the AV7703 until the only physical connections remaining were power for the AV7703 and A-700, RCA cables from AV7703 out to A-700 in, and speakers from the A-700. Same result.

Never had this problem with the A-700 and am inclined to think it's the AV7703. But what I don't know is if there could be an issue with the AV7703/A-700 _combination_. Is that likely, or is it more likely that I just have a defective AV7703? I've seen some complaints about other Marantz units popping when inputs change, etc. The only other power amp that I have is a Behringer EP4000 for my subs. I'll try that tonight (with gain turned way down) to see if I have the same issue.

Thoughts?

Thanks,
sga2


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Try disconnecting _everything_ from the Marantz and see what that gets you. If it stays on, then put your Anthem back in front of the Emotiva. That should narrow it down to either the Marantz or the Emotiva.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Try disconnecting _everything_ from the Marantz and see what that gets you. If it stays on, then put your Anthem back in front of the Emotiva. That should narrow it down to either the Marantz or the Emotiva.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thanks, Wayne. Per the original post, I've already disconnected everything except power to the AV7703 and A-700 and the RCA cables between the AV7703 and A-700 and speaker cables from the A-700 to the speakers. All other cables (HDMI, network, remote trigger, etc.) were already pulled. Nothing else is connected to each other in the rack. What other connections should I remove?

Thanks,
sga2


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Disconnect the cables between the Marantz and Emotiva (that would have been included in the “everything” I mentioned before).

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Znitz (Feb 27, 2015)

Actually I have same issue with 7703, and sane with my dad who has a 7702mkII
Oddly I had no problem but at my dad have both pop and clicks, or rather some kind of static clicks, and it follows the volume control..


----------



## Znitz (Feb 27, 2015)

One more thing, the click, is it on both channels? Our problem is only on the left side...


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Disconnect the cables between the Marantz and Emotiva (that would have been included in the &#8220;everything&#8221; I mentioned before).
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Sorry if I'm being thick headed, but I'm not sure what that would accomplish. Just to demonstrate that the pop is originating with AV7703? 

The timing of the pop sound is same as timing of relay engaging in AV7703. Up until yesterday, no pop from speakers when using A-700 with previous receiver. I'll try your suggestion but don't know what new info that provides, unless the pop still occurs.

Thanks,
sga2


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Znitz said:


> One more thing, the click, is it on both channels? Our problem is only on the left side...


I'll need to see if I can isolate it to any specific channels. Honestly, it's so loud that I've been staying in the AV equipment room with door to theater partially closed. I will do each channel individually and report my findings.

I've not tried playing with volume yet. Been turning on with volume at minimum.

Sorry that you and your dad are having similar issues. Mine is so loud that I wouldn't even consider keeping this unit if this is "normal".


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I have conducted a few more tests:

1. Tried the AV7703 and A-700 combination, all channels interconnected with RCA cables, speakers connected to A-700, nothing else connected in the system. Tried with both units powered directly from the same dedicated receptacle, then from two different dedicated receptacles, then powering both through an Emotiva CMX-2 power filter. Speakers pop every time when the AV7703 relay clicks.

2. Disconnected all the RCA cables from the AV7703 and A-700. Only wires connected to anything are power cords to AV7703 and A-700 and speaker cables from A-700 to speakers. No loud pop from speakers, just a faint relay click in the AV7703 unit itself.

3. Connected AV7703 to Beringer (subwoofer) amp. Turned on Behringer amp first, then turned on AV7703. When the AV7703 relay clicked I could hear a pop from the subwoofers. Did not turn the volume up very high as I did not want to damage those, but could clearly hear it.

4. Disconnected the subwoofer amp then reconnected AV7703 to the A-700 center channel only. Center channel pops when AV7703 unit relay clicks.

5. Did the same test as number 4 except with the left channel only. Get same pop. Tried again with only the right surround channel connected, get pop. Did not do any further tests with individual channels.

I did turn the volume up and down with all channels connected and units on, did not hear any noises as I was adjusting the volume control.

Unless I am missing something, this is clearly coming from the AV7703. I am assuming/hoping it is simply a defective unit and will not be an issue with a replacement unit. Have submitted a request for a replacement, will report when I get it. 

Thanks for all of the advice.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## Znitz (Feb 27, 2015)

I will do similar tests with mine, my Dads, 7702mkII is already sent for repair.
He borrowed mine meanwhile his was on repair. But at my home it worked great.
(So, my first guess was HDMI Cables or other issues...)

I will test to listen and hear if it could be a relay that is "clicking" to rule out relay issues.
I have already asked dad to remove hmdi next time it happens, and test to run musik from other source.

My guess is that we have different issues, mine could very well be HDMI Cables, and yours could be realy board.

I hope you get the unit replaced or issue found/solved

BR
Znitz


----------



## bobbysdad (Oct 29, 2011)

I've looked at a pic of the back panel, and the first thing to pop out at me is that it has only a 2 pin power plug. If yours is the same, try connecting an earth wire to the screw connector marked 'Signal Gnd' just left of centre of the back panel, and see what happens.
[oops! sorry for my edits but I was looking at a very small pic….]


----------



## Znitz (Feb 27, 2015)

Power cord with only two plugs is quite normal (without ground) 
You need to know that you only have one point to ground, or you might get ground issues as well


----------



## bobbysdad (Oct 29, 2011)

I know that, but that's why they add a ground terminal on audio gear.
In all likely hood, it might not make any difference at all, but it's worth having a shot. I have an amp here that's a bit iffy, and instead of rewiring the whole lot, I found a simple ground wire solved what could've been hours of troubleshooting.
BTW, anywhere else on the planet, and you would have 3 pins. Only in Amerika [and maybe Japan, but many other countries use 240v and grounding the chassis is paramount.]


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Got another Marantz AV7703 unit from Amazon, this one from a different retailer. Same exact issue. Ran through all the tests, same results.

Either I am unlucky (got two malfunctioning units with same problem) or there is another issue going on here. I'm stumped. Will be returning the second unit. Aggravated, as this unit looks like a real bargain on paper and I was eager to try the Audyssey control app.

sga2


----------

